# Bad hair day- funny pictures!



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tallie was having a bad hair day. I took pictures. 









Then, I told him I was going to post them online...









He was *not* amused.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww, so adorable, he does look a little angry in that last pic but can't blame him I don't like having my picture taken while having a bad hair day.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww haha so cute


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol, ADORABLE!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL really funny pics


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Cutest bad hair day ever!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Hahaha! He looks so smug in pic 3!


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

D'aww! Picture one is pricelss . Aha , dont you worry Tallie. Dont tell him... but Benito is having a super bad hair day. One of the longest feathers in his crest bent , hes quite worried about it. But I told him it looks alright .. Shh ! Its our little secret


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL. Cute pics and cute little bird.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, that is too funny! Still adorable though


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Adorable !!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Tallie's the cutest!!!!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Cutest bad hair day ever!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so cute


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

awww... looks like a handful. So adorable.


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

mehehehe great shots, i love how sassy tiels are


----------

